

VC Confession: "A pregnant founder / CEO is going to fail her company" - staunch
http://www.businessinsider.com/women-founders-2011-4

======
prodigal_erik
This attitude seems incompatible with

> Economically, you can think of a startup as a way to compress your whole
> working life into a few years. Instead of working at a low intensity for
> forty years, you work as hard as you possibly can for four. -
> <http://www.paulgraham.com/wealth.html>

and I don't see why an investor would settle for less.

